

Ask HN: What did you do on the first day of your start-up? - nibo


======
mindcrime
I can't even tell you what the first day of my start-up _was_. I suppose you
could argue it was the day I sat down and started writing code on the current
iteration of the project I'm working on, in which case the first thing I did
was something like:

[prhodes@voyager quoddy]$ grails create-app neddick

followed by

[prhodes@voyager quoddy]$ grails create-app quoddy

and

[prhodes@voyager quoddy]$ grails create-app heceta

After that, it was just lots and lots of coding, up until I discovered Steve
Blank's _The Four Steps to the Epiphany_ at which point I stopped coding for a
while and started doing Customer Development.

------
benologist
I hacked away on what would eventually, months later become my startup. It
wasn't on that day though, it was just a site I wanted to make that had no
users, no code, and only a fraction of an idea. It had the perfect name that
ended up being dumped though because it was too short sighted.

------
nesbot
We setup computers (AMD K2-350 !!) and desks in the morning and played a 2
person LAN game of DoomII for the afternoon. On the 3650th day we played some
LAN counter-strike (with a lot more people). Lots of blood, sweat, tears and
counter-strike in between. On the 3651th day I left.

